# Who performed this?



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

Who performed this version of Beethoven 5th:




It's great for me.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Karoll, The YouTube gives the performance: ""Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, Op. 67: I. Allegro Con Brio (feat. Ludwig Weber, Inge Borkh, Richard Lewis, Ruth Siewart, The Beecham Choral Society)"

If you want a top-notch version of Beethoven's 5th, try these versions:

Carlos Kleiber / Wiener Philharmoniker, _Beethoven: Symphonies nos. 5 & 7 _ (Deutsch Grammophon)










A masterful interpretation and a great start to a classical collection. Consider also this great performance on period instruments:

John Eliot Gardiner / Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique (Deutsche Grammophon) (the box set contains the complete symphonies, about $15-20 for 5 CDs:


----------

